# Experiments



## JMAA (Jul 8, 2012)

I like doing these to see what sounds good or not. Later on, if I think about it, I could do full mixes of these anyway, but, who knows?
[video=youtube;idPXMSC-56k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idPXMSC-56k[/video]
Snoop Dogg + kuk.xm


----------



## Vulkan (Jul 10, 2012)

Well I have no musical ability what soever so my input is worthless, however if you would like to listen to my feedback.  I think 34 seconds personally might be going overboard for an intro and possibly 4:40 might be going too long for the song overall.


----------



## zachhart12 (Jul 11, 2012)

Vulkan said:


> Well I have no musical ability what soever so my input is worthless, however if you would like to listen to my feedback.  I think 34 seconds personally might be going overboard for an intro and possibly 4:40 might be going too long for the song overall.



The entire song sounds like the intro tbh, cept without the drums


----------



## shire (Sep 22, 2012)

JMAA said:


> I like doing these to see what sounds good or not. Later on, if I think about it, I could do full mixes of these anyway, but, who knows?
> [video=youtube;idPXMSC-56k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idPXMSC-56k[/video]
> Snoop Dogg + kuk.xm


Same situation with me... Help me out..


----------

